# Panthers 31, Seahawks 0



## Wry Catcher (Jan 17, 2016)

Someone needs to call Huggy and make sure he doesn't hurt himself.  Yes, the Seahawks suck, but Huggy was only kidding in his thread and may believe he is the Steve Bartman of 2016.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 17, 2016)

31-7

comeback?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 17, 2016)

31-14


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 17, 2016)

31 -21 now.


----------

